# Puppy or young GSD for first dog?



## hingir (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I am planning on adding a new member to the family and I've chosen the breeder I'd like to get my German Shepherd from. 
They have a litter of puppies but also two 7 month old German Shepherds that weren't sold. They're both beautiful and have great temperament.
I'm wondering if anyone could recommend if I should go with a puppy or with one of these young ones. 
I know that a puppy will be a lot more involved at the beginning, but I feel like it might be easier to house train because of the size and no habits yet...is this the case? 
Also, if I were to go with one of the 7 month old ones, what exactly should I look for? All the websites talk about choosing a puppy but not an adolescent. I don't think I'd put one of these guys on their back!
Thanks in advance


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have done it both ways and the end result has been the same for me..amazing dogs. I don't think you can go wrong with either choice, especially if the older dogs were raised by the breeder(and they did a good job)


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I would go with a 7 Month Old instead of a younger Pup. We adopted Jake from the Breeder when he was 4 months Old. He was potty trained, and had all the basic commands down (sit, stay, heel). We had a good foundation to build on! There was no adjustment period. The second night we had him he was curled up on the floor next to me and it was as if he had always been there. Try and control your self and not come home with the two 7 month olds! LOL


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I would ask the breeder what type of socialization and training they have provided the 7 mo dogs, and go from there. 

Honestly, if they haven't tended to the dogs yet as far as those two aspects, if the dogs have been living in a kennel during those critical early months, I would choose a baby puppy, and probably from a different breeder. 

My GSD was already 11 months (which I didn't know until much later), when he was seized from his breeder and came to me for foster care. I can't really compare, because I've never raised a puppy (always took in older dogs), but it seems from what I've learned in the forums that those early weeks are crucial. It seems like Jack and I have spent the last two years trying to make up for that lost time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I like puppies myself. It's like starting with a blank canvas and it's up to you to create a work of art.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

fredh said:


> I would go with a 7 Month Old instead of a younger Pup. We adopted Jake from the Breeder when he was 4 months Old. He was potty trained, and had all the basic commands down (sit, stay, heel). We had a good foundation to build on! There was no adjustment period. The second night we had him he was curled up on the floor next to me and it was as if he had always been there. Try and control your self and not come home with the two 7 month olds! LOL


I agree. I got my Leena at 4 months and she was crate/house trained and had basic commands. It was also nice having her sleep through the night the 1st night we had her. It's been great. Part of me wanted to experience the small puppy stage but I think the novelty would have worn off with getting up every night and then up early for work. The somewhat older puppy worked out great(so far) for our family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It depends. If the seven month old puppy has been getting out and about, socializing to the wider world, then bringing an older puppy home might be a good choice. If the seven month old has been sitting around the breeder's place, not getting out and knows nothing beyond the same people and the same dogs day in and day out? No, bringing home an older puppy would not be a good idea in that case. 

I love puppies, but they are a pain in the neck to raise correctly. A well socialized older puppy is a wonderful way to skip the whole "wake up in the middle of the night" stage. But if puppy breath and the cuddly factor are important to you, a younger puppy would be the best choice.
Sheilah


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I vote for puppy. More trouble, more training, but you know the dog inside and out. 

If you don't want the trouble, this isn't the breed for you.

I'm sure there are wonderful older pups out there, but how do you know if you don't know the background of the dog or are not an experienced owner?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had several dogs over the years that I got as older puppies. Never had a problem with them, since they were socialized and trained at their breeders house. It was nice, actually, not to have to deal with the "baby" stuff. 

Are these 7 month old puppies socialized, crate trained, housebroken, have any obedience training started? That's what you need to know.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah you need some information about the older dogs. Sounds to me like they might've been kennel dogs and that might actually be a hindrance when housebreaking as the dog gets used to soiling wherever and whenever and that's something that is hard to break.

If you've been looking for a puppy...get a puppy. Sure those young stages aren't the most fun, but my dog is now 3 and I miss those few months when he was a pup and a goofball. As much as I love having a trained dog...there's nothing like a go anywhere do anything don't care about rules puppy.


----------



## hingir (Sep 27, 2013)

*Thanks for the advice*

I believe he is a kennel dog but I'm not completely sure. That's something I forgot to ask, but you guys make good points. I'm going there tomorrow to see him and the litter. They're still too young (a couple of weeks old) so I'll probably have to make another trip to see them again. 
Here's a couple of pictures of one of the 7 old month pups (the male) that I was considering. 


** Huge oversized photos removed. Please resize to no more than 600X800. Thank you. ADMIN **


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,
I personally prefer getting them young. But, it depends on what YOU like.
There are advantages/disadvantages to both.

Puppies are a lot of work but, you get to train it 'right out of the gate', so to speak.

Older dogs can be good too...if they've had socialization, some training, etc.
But, if they've been just sitting in a kennel, you may have to 'undo' a lot of behaviors.

I've had both, loved them all. I prefer 'puppies' though.:wub:

JMO.
 Kat


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Thats One Good Looking Dog. Good Luck!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, this is just my opinion and my thoughts.

Why didn't those 2 older puppies sell?

If the breeder still had 2 puppies to find homes for then why did they breed another litter?

Reputable breeders usually have waiting lists for their puppies and the fact that those 2 puppies are 7 months old now and still haven't found a home kind of strikes me as a little odd. I am sure that a reputable breeder might have 1 puppy longer than expected but 2 puppies that are that old, I personally would pass on this breeder.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I would definitely have a good look at this breeder and obtain references. Just because they still have 2- 7 month old Pups doesn't have to mean there are problems with these 2 Pups.

When we got Jake from our Breeder he was 4 months old because his original owner never had a Dog before and didn't know he was allergic so Jake went back to the Breeder. When we got Jake they till had one of his litter mates by choice as every couple of years they keep a Puppy for evaluation purposes. Jasper (his Litter-Mate) ended up being sold when he was 9 or 10 months old and is a Therapy Dog now. The Breeding Program at our Breeder consists of 2 Studs and 3 Bitches. They have several litters a year and their Pups always sellout in no time. The pups are handled by the Breeders young (8 year old) son from 5 weeks old. 

I would look it to these 7 month olds and not give up right away.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If it were me I'd go for the older puppy just because I like to avoid all the baby stuff that goes with bringing a baby into the house (although there's nothing cuter than an 8 week old puppy). 

As far as why the breeder has two older puppies it could be for a lot of reasons including "growing them out" to see how they mature. If they don't mature to the breeder's expectations the dogs are sold or placed in good homes. I've gotten a couple great puppies this way including my current boy Slider who was 9 months old when I got him ... trained, housebroken, etc. He was a true Southern Gentleman when I got him and he remains so to this day (he just celebrated his 11th birthday a couple weeks ago).

Good luck in whatever you decide to do!!!


----------



## hingir (Sep 27, 2013)

I went and saw him today. He's a great pup and very social, very friendly. The breeder did tell me though that he only has one testicle. The other is up in the body and can't be "dropped" but would need to be removed when neutered. He seems great with kids, I brought my nieces and playful. I doubt he's had any actual training since it seems he lives in the kennel. I don't know how big of an issue the testicle thing is, and I'm looking at the same time into other breeders as well. 
Thanks for all your input and help so far.


----------



## hingir (Sep 27, 2013)

So I did a bit of research about Cryptorchidism and it seems to be a better idea to stay away from a pup with it. 
I'll keep looking, but thanks again.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I know for my Siamese cat whose one testicle had not dropped, the neuter surgery was more invasive, and therefore, more expensive. I believe I remember it being several hundred dollars, but that will vary. He did not have any complications. This may not influence your decision-just letting you know it will be more expensive, have a bit more risk, and require a bit more recovery time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Did you tell the breeder that you intend to roll the puppies on their backs to test them?


----------

